# A joey, insulated from the cold.



## Warrigal (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## -Oy- (Jul 20, 2018)

Cute


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 20, 2018)

I bet is is very warm in his Moms pouch. Adorable photo.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 20, 2018)

This belongs in the “Awwwwwww” thread.
Very cute.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2018)

Cute..cute...kyoooooot!!!


----------



## StarSong (Jul 20, 2018)

Great picture - so cute!


----------

